
Django or Rails ? - samueladam
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2006/dec/06/comparisons/
======
jward
Rails feels like magic to me. Too much stuff gets done for me, and as a
control freak that makes me uncomfortable. Django seems much clearer and
cleaner. I know why things happen and if I need to I can easily change, alter,
or fix something without worrying that the magic will break.

------
Leonidas
I've been learning Rails and I LOVE it. I can't stop coding, it's actually
kind of "sick" since I get like 4 hours of sleep.

I have PG to blame because his whole advice on "learn to code" was so very
true. I'm not a CS major (I did take a 'few'classes) but Rails really makes
sense to me. Coding is just so..logical.

~~~
AF
Speaking of Rails, there are other options in the Python world besides Django.

Pylons is a very Rails-y framework with the difference being that it is made
to be easy to customize. In Rails if you don't like something you are going to
have a hard time changing it out unless you are a good hacker. In Pylons that
is easy, and you've got access to Python's vastly better platform (speed,
Unicode support) and libraries.

If you are an absolute beginning programmer it might be kind of hard to pick
up, but if you've programmed a bit or you've used one or two web frameworks
(especially Rails) Pylons won't be hard to learn.

<http://pylonshq.com/>

------
far33d
I love python. I really enjoy programming in it. But then I went to my local
bookstore and checked out the web section.

There's not a single django book. Or even a web related python book at all.
But there's a whole section of Rails books. Now, that isn't to say that you
need a book to write a rails/django app, it's just an example of all the
energy and community behind rails.

It's got so much momentum. The same kind of momentum php once had.. It's only
a matter of time before the tools get better and better because of it. Working
in Django might be nice, but I really think it will be more like swimming
upstream.

~~~
adrianh
Check out <http://www.djangobook.com/> \-- we're posting the book online, for
free, as we write it. It will always be available for free online, and we're
planning to continue improving it even after the print version is published.
We're perfectionists. :)

Also see our docs, at <http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/> .

Disclaimer: I'm a Django developer and coauthor of the book.

~~~
far33d
I was actually pretty impressed w/ the django book, even in its unfinished
state. I also "get" django more than I get rails, so I'm definitely attracted
to it (after quick looks at both).

My point was just that there's so much behind rails right now that it sure
seems like any issues with it scaling will get worked out more quickly than
they might with other frameworks. There's also already an ecosystem of 3rd
party apps around it.

------
kyro
I'm also a non-CS major and have taken the advice of many to learn how to
program. I'm actually currently learning python and will probably venture into
Django once I acquire a fairly moderate skill set.

I really never imagined it being this addicting/fun/satisfying.

------
rami
My background is in php so I am using CakePHP and i love it.

------
russ
Rails has a good marketing team. This is coming from a Railser. Not to
mention, news.yc needs a search feature cuz this topic has definitely come up
a few times in the past. BigHeadLabs needs to make their url sticky.

------
papersmith
Toss a coin.

